# My German Shepherd Pup is pure breed?



## sonu735 (Nov 21, 2013)

I brought this little guy. The seller claims that he is a purebred GSd. he also wasn't able to provide AKC registration. i am starting to doubt whether or not our new puppy is really a purebred GSD. We would love to hear what anyone has to say. Thank you.

http://s8.postimg.org/abo30zhol/IMG_0719.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/542zwj139/IMG_0721.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/4orq3if5x/IMG_0722.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/bo16p4pqd/IMG_0723.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/bcobq3yo5/IMG_0733.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/w6w2u73np/IMG_0803.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/iwhes5rut/IMG_0804.jpg


----------



## Lesber2004 (Aug 14, 2013)

He is really little to know for sure,I think he is a mix since there no papers.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Why are you doubting it?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Doesn't look purebred to me.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Since I'm sure you paid a lower reasonable rate because of no papers, I think you ended up with an adorable mix you will love forever.

And that's a wonderful thing indeed.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

He is too young to tell, but at first glance, my thought was no. 
BYB usually don't give AKC papers with their puppies. My first GSD didn't have any registration papers, only a health document saying that he had all of his shots. He is apparently registered with the CKC. And he definitely is a pure-bred GSD.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

sonu735 said:


> I brought this little guy. The seller claims that he is a purebred GSd. he also wasn't able to provide AKC registration. i am starting to doubt whether or not our new puppy is really a purebred GSD. We would love to hear what anyone has to say. Thank you.
> 
> http://s8.postimg.org/abo30zhol/IMG_0719.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/542zwj139/IMG_0721.jpg
> ...


I'm 50% yes and 50% no... if your pup is purebred.. it is a reversed mask.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> I'm 50% yes and 50% no... if your pup is purebred.. it is a reversed mask.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Have none of you seen reverse mask puppies?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

sonu735 said:


> I brought this little guy. The seller claims that he is a purebred GSd.


Nope.
But very cute.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Here is a reverse mask dog as a pup, and then grown up:



















OP, my first reaction is no, not purebred. but post back in a few months. Whatever he is, includes adorable though!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

GSDlover143 said:


> Have none of you seen reverse mask puppies?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have, and quite a few on this board own them. However, when I look at those pictures, the reverse mask isn't what catches my eyes.


OP: First off: Congrats on the new fuzzygator! He looks to have quite the personality!

As of your question I'd say it's a crap shoot really. He's a little too young to see, and unfortunately without papers there's no way to tell 100%. Sometimes pups that are from BYB will not resemble the breed because the parents are not well bred... meaning specific traits can be skewed or erased over time. He may still be pure, but the years of breeding random traits in and out of the lines may result in a pup who isn't the typical looking GSD even though both parents are pure. Best way to tell (though, still not 100%) is to see who they claim is his parents... that may give a little more insight. However, he's still extremely adorable and I'm sure he'll give you many wonderful years! Enjoy your little one, puppyhood goes by so fast!


----------

